# Outstanding customer service



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I was taken aback earlier this week by the generosity and eagerness to please I saw from two different companies this week.

1st was Dillon. I'd lost one small piece (admitted my fault) and I'd wrecked another during intial setup of my 550B (again my fault). I called up Dillon explained that I'd lost one peice and wrecked another. They took my name and address and stated "I'll get those right out to you." I mentioned that I'd not paid yet, their reply was "No Charge".

Later the same day I called up RCBS because the spent primer catch tray on my Rockchucker has dissappeared. I told them what part I needed, gave them my name/address and again the response was "I'll get that right out to you." Again I reminded the RCBS person that I'd not yet paid and yet again the answer was "No Charge."

I'm not just posting this because I got free parts, it's more than that. They had the small insignificant parts I needed in stock, that day!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have had similar experiences with different manufacturers, most recently with replacement parts for a FA blind from Kolpin, and warranty work from Sony. I wish I could firmly state that it pays to purchase quality products from reputable companies, but my experiences with other " big companies", blows that theory out of the water. I guess it comes down to " you spends your money and takes your chances". Nice to hear about the positive experiences, from companies whose products I also own. Burl


----------

